# 1969 Schwinn Brochure



## monkeylight (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a copy of a '69 Schwinn Brochure?  I read that the Deluxe Hollywood had a front rack & headlight but I was hoping to see a picture and get all the spec's.  Thanks!


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the '69 catalog, but I'm not going to have time to get a snap and load it up and all that.

The Deluxe Hollywood had these upgrades: Whitewall tires, chrome front carrier, "pumpkin" style front light with circular knob on back, and a front fender that extends forward a bit further and has two sets of struts instead of one.  Other specs, including colors, should be the same.  And oddly enough, the Deluxe also used the cheap Wald style pressed stem.

Cheers, Geoff


----------

